# 20 years ago today



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

October 12, 1992, Cairo saw its strongest earthquake in recent history. Over 500 dead, thousands injured. 

1992 Cairo earthquake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember this on the news... fingers crossed another one is not due.


----------

